# manifolds vs. valves.



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

It's time for me to purchase the management portion of my setup. I've heard from people who prefer valves over manifolds and vice versa. Just wanted to know the pluses and minuses of both. I don't know all that much about air, so educate me








i don't want this to turn into a debate so keep it clean.


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: manifolds vs. valves. (Buck Russell)*

Ive had manifolds on both of my setups... My first one, the valves in the manifold would stick sometimes... and i think its doing the same thing on my current setup... Ive heard separate valves work really good tho. Im not bagging on manifolds, but its really the only one ive had experience with...


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

what brand are you using?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck Russell)*

i have seperate valves and its really hard to make the wiring nice, but it is nicer to be able to replace a valve if one breaks


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

yeah exactly. both have their advantages but i just wanted to see what people thought and what they use, etc.


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

I plan on using Manifolds just for the ease of set up, and the fact that they take up a bit less space witch is playing a big factor in my build.
I really dont want to have to deal with plumbing each valve and they the mess of wires.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

SMC is coming out with some pretty sweet valve/manifold setup, not sure when they will be out but I think soon.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck Russell)*

i have 8 asco's and easystreet autopilot and i have no complaints.
i did an install for a buddy with easystreet manifolds and its super clean.
just be careful with what you buy. i consulted kevin when i had smc's and he said they dont like the cold so i ended up buying asco's. i run those with some air break anti freeze and they havent given me a problem yet and we hit some temps in the 30s already


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*

i have the easy street manifolds and love them.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*

they are sweet and the install is a prefabbed harness


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*

i'm also stuck on digital management vs. a switch box. i feel like i might just go with the auto pilot but i'm partial to the switchbox.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_i'm also stuck on digital management vs. a switch box. i feel like i might just go with the auto pilot but i'm partial to the switchbox.

do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_i'm also stuck on digital management vs. a switch box. i feel like i might just go with the auto pilot but i'm partial to the switchbox.

my biggest regret is not doing easy street.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tuddy)*

yesh, do it right the first time


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_
my biggest regret is not doing easy street.









why is that? care to elaborate?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck Russell)*

if u like the easy street look in to the Air Ride Technologies digital management....for me, it kills the easy street setup, ask kevin about it...hes the one that turned me on to it


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

mark, that looks nice. can it be found on AAC?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

i dunno...just ask kevin about it, he told me about it after i got my dakota digital and hated it...
i also have the remotes for it...priceless...best mod ever easy street does not come wit this option


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

word, i'll phone him when i'm back in the states http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
pm'd ya.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

yeah mark ny buddy has that and its ****ing awesome! the reason i like easystreet though is thier customer service and they have been around for along time


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

Yes, you cant say enough nice things about Jeremy. Just remember to be nice to him.....







He works hard.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yes, you cant say enough nice things about Jeremy. Just remember to be nice to him.....







He works hard.

I had a broken pressure sensor and Jeremy got me out a new one right away. Great guy!
I love my easystreet management. Simple 1 button useage is great. I only wish they had 2 presets!


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

well, i'm pretty sold on doing digital management. seems like it'll be less headache to do install.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_if u like the easy street look in to the Air Ride Technologies digital management....for me, it kills the easy street setup, ask kevin about it...hes the one that turned me on to it









amen
its a bit pricey but i think its worth it


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*

that does look pretty sweet! i wish the easy street came with presets..


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

presets are great plus there is a remote control you can attach to it
raise the car up before you get in and lay it out after you get out


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_that does look pretty sweet! i wish the easy street came with presets..

it has one


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*

yes it has one, i know that. i wish it had more. thats what i meant


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*

looks like air ride tech digital is the way i'm going...


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck Russell)*

nice man!


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

less hassle. but lots more money


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

The only thing that bothers me about digital setups, is that you can't play with the bags like you could with analog setups. I know I'm gonna want to mess around with my bags, thats part of the fun








Do you have the option to pancake with a digital setup?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

there are three "custom" presets so it's whatever u want...I play slot 
More than I should


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

i got the easystreet and i play with it all the time, no different from a switch box for the most part. individual wheel control, all up, pancake and ride preset


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_
Do you have the option to pancake with a digital setup?

Yes, most do.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes, most do.

Like with the AirRide Tech setup. It looks freakin awesome and has controls for each corner and 3 presets. Do you have to set that options as one of the presets? 
For those with digital setups, what do you settings do you have for your presets?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

i hav ethe ART... i have 1) all down, 2) ride height, 3) low ride height/3 wheels
i switch between the 2 on preset number 3
the number 2 preset is the preset that the car automatically goes to when u turn the car on, if u havethat option activated.
like when its off nuthin happens when u turn the car on but when its on...as soon as u turn the ignition the car jumps to preset number 2 which i have set to ride height


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_...as soon as u turn the ignition the car jumps to preset number 2 which i have set to ride height

you can turn that feature off


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

ART http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

ART is gonna be at SEMA next week. Definitely gonna have to talk to them to check out this setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Kracked, where did you mount the control unit?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_ART is gonna be at SEMA next week. Definitely gonna have to talk to them to check out this setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Kracked, where did you mount the control unit?

dont mind the mess...its just body shop grunge and yeah im a slob too


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
dont mind the mess...its just body shop grunge and yeah im a slob too









Nice. I was talking to my friend about putting it there last night and he said it wouldn't fit. What did you use around the controller?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

sheet metal i found on the floor of the body shop...cut to fit spray painted flat black


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

That looks great. nice work.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_That looks great. nice work.

thanks...its my temp setup


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Yes please ART management is clean and really easy to use. Plus the features are great.

_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_if u like the easy street look in to the Air Ride Technologies digital management....for me, it kills the easy street setup, ask kevin about it...hes the one that turned me on to it




_Modified by agoodlife at 12:11 PM 11-1-2008_


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_ART is gonna be at SEMA next week. Definitely gonna have to talk to them to check out this setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Kracked, where did you mount the control unit?


Good to know. I will have to take a look at their cars!
BTW: Buck, this is an old thread.. Digital/Manual

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3894053


----------



## miketweedie (Apr 22, 2004)

this is kind of kicking around the same ideas, but what makes the ART kit better?
it seems to be about the same price, and the only option that seems different is the remote (which is admittedly pretty sick)
are the manifolds of better quality? 
what am i missing?


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

the ART has more presets then the Auto Pilot setup but either one is great. And of course, like you mentioned, the remote feature. I've heard that the ES manifolds are very high quality. But I don't know about the ART manifolds.


----------



## baggedbox707 (Sep 1, 2008)

How much does the ART kit usually run? Everyone keeps saying "pricey," but that's all a matter of opinion... A bum thinks a $20 steak is expensive...haha


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: manifolds vs. valves. (Buck Russell)*

800. thats the cost of a setup of bagyard mkiv fronts via the group buy. so in my opinion, it's expensive.
800 is just for the electronics package aka the ridepro e2 digital ecu/controller. they sell actual packages starting around 1450~


----------

